

Munich considers switching back to Windows and Office - dsego
http://www.zdnet.com/after-a-10-year-linux-migration-munich-considers-switching-back-to-windows-and-office-7000032714/

======
higherpurpose
I wonder what kind of "deals" we'll discover Microsoft made with the mayor
later on, to win this back. Microsoft has been fighting hard against this
migration over the past few years, including paying bribes to stop it:

[http://techrights.org/2013/01/24/anti-munich-
pr/](http://techrights.org/2013/01/24/anti-munich-pr/)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Coincidentally (!), Microsoft is moving their German HQ to Munich in a years
time.

